# Umbauarbeiten am Teich in Waltrop



## Tatjana (27. Aug. 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Ich mach mal ein neues Thema auf, damit man nicht denkt es geht noch ums vorsteleln.

Mensch ich bin schon sooo gespannt, würde am liebsten heute noch anfangen den Teich etwas zu verändern. 

Verändern möchte ich ihn, weil er 
1. zu niedrig ist und sich sowieso ein Loch irgendwo in der Folie befindet. 
2. Außerdem muss das __ Schilf unbedingt eingefangen werden, das hat so gewuchert, nicht das der auch noch die Folie zerstört.
3. Ist die Umrandung schon sehr brökelig und meiner Meinung nach zu breit, man ist sooo weit weg vom Teich. Und ich beobachte soo gerne die Fischis

Mein Plan sieht so aus:

Ich würde gerne die Umrandung komplett entfernen. Auch auf der anderen Seite möchte ich gerne die Hecke entfernen und woanders im Garten einpflanzen. Man kommt einfach überhaupt nicht ran zum schneiden und die ganzen Blätter fallen in den Teich. Aber dann ist er schon so breit, das ich mit dem Käscher kaum ran komme und auf der Umrandung rumlaufen muss.

Ich würde gerne die Kanten höher ziehen, denn dann ist der Teich ca. 1,20 tief, sodass die Fischis auch gut drin überwintern können. Wenn ich hier alles genau gelesen habe, ist das ein ganz gutes Maß!?

Es steht noch soooo viel Folie auf den Seiten über, das es sicherlich kein Problem ist, die Seiten hochzuziehen. Ich würde es (da lese ich mich aber noch schlauer) mit Stein hochmauern und mit Lehm/Sand von innen verputzen. Und dann dachte ich mir rechts und links je einen großen Holzkübel für Blumen und auf die Kanten wollte ich wie eine Sitzbank legen. Die man im Winter unterstellen kann. Sowohl die Kübel mit dem Ziergras als auch die 2 Bretter für die Bank. Die eine Kurze Seite würde ich genauso  machen und ein Brett drauf legen, dann kann man da schöne Rankblumen draufstellen.

Jetzt dürfte der Teich so ca. 70cm an der tiefsten Stelle sein. Ist ja viel zu wenig.

Die anderen zwei Seiten würde ich schön mit großen abgerundeten Steinen belegen. Und vielleicht ein Tontopf wo das gereinigte Wasser rausläuft ab in den Teich.

Hier ein Foto wie er jetzt aussieht:



 

Was haltet ihr davon und ist das wohl machba`? Wie viel Teichfolie muss auf jeden Fall überstehen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Ratschläge!


----------



## Tatjana (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umbauarbeiten am Teich in Waltrop*

Hallooooo?

Kann mir keiner weiterhelfen? Oder schreibe ich totalen Quatsch?
Und ihr schlagt alle die Hände über den Kopf zusammen? :crazy

Wir haben das Loch bzw. den Riss gefunden. Er ist ca. 2 cm lang.

Die Folie ist nicht ganz glatt, sondern hat -wie soll ich das beschreiben- so ein Wabenmuster. Wie kann man das denn am besten Flicken? Mit welchem Kleber und was für ein Flicken? 

Wäre super, wenn ihr mir meine Fragen beantworten könntet!

Schöne Grüße

Tatjana


----------



## HaMaKi (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umbauarbeiten am Teich in Waltrop*

Hallo Tatjana,

so viele Fragen 

Ich kann Dir nur so viel sagen, dass man PVC-Folie mit Quellschweißmittel kleben kann. Die Kanten kann man dann noch zur Vorsicht (vielleicht nicht unbedingt nötig) mit Innotec o.Ä. abdichten.
Eine Folie mit Wabenmuster ist mir nicht bekannt; habe ich bisher weder bei PVC noch bei EPDM-Folie gesehen.
Das Kleben kann sich evtl. schwierig gestalten, wenn die Folie schon älter und vielleicht schon etwas brüchig ist.

Da Du den Teich sehr gerne ändern und vergrössern (vertiefen) möchtest; macht es auch Sinn Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen. Du könntest mit einer vielleicht vergrösserten Form (nachdem Du die Hecke herausgerissen und versetzt hast) und tieferem Aushub (damit Du die gewünschte Tiefe hinbekommst ohne den Rand hochlegen zu müssen) Deinen Wunschteich besser gestalten und mit einer neuen Folie auslegen.

Ich denke, es gibt noch einige Profis hier, die Dir sicher noch die ein oder andere Frage beantworten können.

Lieben Gruß Marita


----------



## Tatjana (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umbauarbeiten am Teich in Waltrop*

Hallo Hamaki!

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Natürlich würde ich mich gerne sofort in Aktion bringen und den Teich neu machen. Aber wir renovieren gerade und der Umzug steht bevor.
Das ist grad nicht drin.

Aber damit den Fischis im Winter nichts passiert, würde ich den Teich ersteinmal gerne höher ziehen. Dafür bräuchte ich nur ein bisschen Rasenteppich und PVC Rohre, die ich dann halbiere und als Saugstopp benutze. Mehr erst einmal nicht und den Fischis gehts besser. Wir haben gestern mal gerechnet. Es müssten dann ca. 1100l mehr im Teich sein. Also dann ca 2500l und der Tiefe kommen die ja übern Winter. 

Die Sachen die ich dafür beschaffen müßte bräuchte ich ja dann nächstes Jahr auch wieder. 

Hatte überlegt einen zweiten Teich daneben zu setzen und mit einem großen Rohr in ca. 30 cm über dem Bodenteich (also unterirdisch) zu verbinden. Geht sowas? Kann man Teichfolie mit PVC verbinden? Würden die Fische unterirdisch durch das Rohr schwimmen? Wären dann so ca. 50 cm.

Oder ist es einfacher die alte Teichfolie mit einer neuen Teichfolie zu verschweißen?

Ich mache mal eine Nahaufnahme von der Teichfolie und setze es hier rein, dann wißt ihr was ich meine. Ich hab doch keine Ahnung davon 
Aber ich bin wirklich motiviert mir alles nötige und vielleicht ein bissl mehr  anzueignen. Will ja nur das beste für die Fischis.

Noch eine Frage, ist es schlau jetzt noch einen Schubukin zu kaufen, oder erst nach dem Winter?

Und was für eine Wasserpflanze könnte ich kaufen, damit es unseren Rotaugen und Goldeltritzen gut geht?
Womit bekomme ich kalkhaltiges Wasser in den Griff?
Oder womit kann ich Eisen reduzieren? 
Ist es besser Eisenreichhaltiges Wasser (von der Gartenwasserpumpe) in den Teich zu speisen oder Trinkwasser aus der Leitung?

Ich weiß, so viele Fragen, hab schon sooo viel hier gelesen, dazu habe ich aber noch nichts gefunden.

Vielen lieben Dank für Eure Bemühungen!


----------



## Nickelaus64 (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umbauarbeiten am Teich in Waltrop*

Hallo Tatjana,

zunächst mal liebe Grüße von einem "Nachbarn" 

Ich schlage vor, dass Du dir erstmal nen genauen Plan bezgl. Deiner Möglichkeiten machst ... und erst im nächsten Schritt an Materialien & Co. denkst ... ist meiner Meinung nach unerlässlich.
Wir können uns gern auch mal austauschen...ist ja nicht sooo weit


----------



## Tatjana (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umbauarbeiten am Teich in Waltrop*

Hallo Nachbar, Mensch das ja super!

Ich hab schon versucht eine Zeichnung anzufertigen, aber grins, die hätte keiner erkannt. Und morgen hätt ich wahrscheinlich selbst nicht mehr gewusst, was was ist! 

Aber ich versuche mal zu beschreiben:

Es steht zumindest an 3 Seiten, die 4 komm ich ja noch nicht ran. Da muss ich sowieso als aller erstes Mal schauen. Nee als allererstes kommt der Riss zu. Wenn ich dann auffülle sind es wieder einige hundert Liter Wasser mehr im Teich. Ich kann sooo schlecht schätzen. Also der Teich ist ja 4x2m ca. Wenn ich den jetzt mit 15cm Wasser auffülle, wie viel Wasser ist dann neu dazu gekommen?

Also auf jeden Fall dachte ich so:

Ich entferne den vorhandenen Wall, der ist eine Mischung aus runden und kantigen Steinen und Zement. 70cm Teichfolie über. Dann wollte ich die "zurückschlagen", eine Wand aus Gehwegplatten (25x50cm) mauern, (darüber würde ich Rasenteppich legen, zum Schutz der Folie) damit der Wasserdruck die Teichfolie dagegen drückt. Dann die PVC Rohre halbieren, Folie drüberlegen, Ziersteine düber und Folie etwas hochstehen lassen (3cm).
Direkt daran sollen die 2 oder 3 Bretter für die "Sitzbank" anfangen. Diese Profilbretter, die man zum Terrassenbau benutzt. Eine ganz leichte Schräge, damit das Regenwasser schneller abläuft. Rechts und links ja die 2 großen Holzblumenkästen, die mit Ziergras oder ähnliches bepflanzt werden soll, damit die im Sommer dem Teich Schatten spenden können.

Was meinst du? Ihr?


----------



## Tatjana (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umbauarbeiten am Teich in Waltrop*

Ich hab jetzt all meinen Mut zusammen genommen und gezeichnet... urg :shock


----------



## Nickelaus64 (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umbauarbeiten am Teich in Waltrop*

Geht doch Tajana  !

Aber wie gesagt: Ich würde wirklich vernünftig planen und nicht nun vor dem kommenden Herbst/Winter einen Schnellschuss starten und im kommenden Frühling nochmal starten. Was hältst Du von der Option, entweder die Fischies in ner IH zu überwintern...oder alternativ dafür zu sorgen, dass Dein Teich nicht zufrieren kann (z.B. kleine Pumpe durchlaufen lassen, Sauerstoffstein ... und(oder nen Eisfreihalter) ???


----------



## Tatjana (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umbauarbeiten am Teich in Waltrop*

Kannst du daraus was erkennen???? Cool! 

Also wenn nächstes Jahr das Projekt verwirklicht wird, dann wird es ja ein neuer Teich direkt daneben. Der vorhandene soll ja bestehen bleiben!
Tut mir Leid, aber was ist IH? Also die Fischis raus zu fangen, geht fast garnicht. Dafür müsste ich eh die Insel abbauen und dafür müsste ich auf dem Rand rumlatschen. So oder so alles etwas doof, ne?

Aber ich dachte die Pumpe muss unbedingt raus, damit die nicht kaputt geht?
Wollte eigentlich sowieso die Sauerstoffanlage weiterlaufen lassen, oder geht das nicht?Was ist ein Eisfreihalter?


----------



## Nickelaus64 (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umbauarbeiten am Teich in Waltrop*

In ein paar mins haste ne PN ... dann schau mer mal


----------



## Tatjana (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umbauarbeiten am Teich in Waltrop*

Wie viel Wasser haben wir im Teich???

seine Maße wie folgt:
4mx1,50m die Hälfte ist dann ca. 100cm und die andere Hälfte ca. 70cm tief.
Wie viel Wasser ist dann im Teich?????


----------



## Nickelaus64 (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umbauarbeiten am Teich in Waltrop*

Hi Tatjana,

2x1,5x1=3 m3  + 2x1,5x0,7=2,1 m3 ... macht summa summarum ca. 5.100l oder 5,1 m3 .... würd ich mal so aus der Hüfte heraus sagen ...


----------



## Tatjana (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umbauarbeiten am Teich in Waltrop*

Oh!!!!

hi hi dann kann ich ja unser Profil ändern, dann haben wir ja doch garnicht soooo einen kleinen Teich! freu freu freu 

Hoffentlich kommen wir noch diese Woche dazu den Riss zu reparieren :beeten


----------



## Tatjana (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umbauarbeiten am Teich in Waltrop*

Wenn ich nur wüßte, was wir für eine Folie haben.
Und somit ob ich Quellschweißmittel brauche oder dieses Innotec.

Sie ist ziemlich steif und hat halt wie so eine Art Wabenmuster. Vielleicht bekomme ich heute eine Nahaufnahme hin. 
Dann könnte ich zumindest schon einmal das Wasser auffüllen.

Das Wasser hat immer noch einen Braunstich.
Am Samstag habe ich noch 2 Wasserpflanzen und 5 __ Muscheln gekauft. Der Teichspezi hat mir __ Wasserpest und.... na toll, ist mir entfallen.

Ich hab ihm gesagt, das ziemlich viel Dreck im Teich ist, also Erde und so. 
Da ich ja absolut keine Ahnung habe, mach ich das ja nur auf Anraten hin.
Er sagt, ich könnte ruhig z. B. mit nem Besen das Wasser vorsichtig aufwirbeln, damit die Pumpe das dreckige Wasser durch den Filter schickt. Dann würde es schneller gehen, dass das Wasser klarer wird.

Also ich hab das jetzt Samstag und Sonntag vorsichtig in der tiefen Stelle gemacht. Ohne etwas zu berühren. Will ja nichts kaputt machen oder vielleicht die Fischis verletzten, wobei die sich sowieso unter die Insel verziehen, wenn jemand an den Teich triff. Aber was meint ihr denn dazu?
Also funktionieren tut das. Das Wasser ist schon viel klarer geworden. Aber kann ich was damit kaputt machen??????????????


----------



## Tatjana (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umbauarbeiten am Teich in Waltrop*

Kann mir einer diese für mich wichtige Frage beantworten?

PS: Ihr seid total Spitze, ihr habt schon sooo viele Fragen beantwortet!
Aber glaubt mir, die gehen mir sooo schnell nicht aus!


----------



## Tatjana (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Umbauarbeiten am Teich in Waltrop*

Wir haben gestern auf der Garage eine Teichschale gefunden.

Nun hatte ich die Idee, weil wir ja den Teich eh verändern wollen und er ja zum überwintern zu niedrig ist, das wir die Fischis & Co im Fertigteich im Haus unterbringen. Wir ziehen ja auf einen alten "Bauernhof" hinterm Waschkeller ist ein Raum der nicht genutzt wird, da ist die Temperatur sehr konstant. 
Wäre das gut? Da könnte man doch auch die Filteranlage weiterlaufen lassen?

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Tatjana (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Umbauarbeiten am Teich in Waltrop*

So hier nun zwei Aufnahmen von der Teichfolie mit dem ca. 2cm langen Riss:

Was für eine ist das denn jetzt? Und welches Mittel brauch ich zum reparieren?

Bitte bitte eine Antwort! :beeten


----------



## Christine (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Umbauarbeiten am Teich in Waltrop*



Nickelaus64 schrieb:


> Hi Tatjana,
> 
> 2x1,5x1=3 m3  + 2x1,5x0,7=2,1 m3 ... macht summa summarum ca. 5.100l oder 5,1 m3 .... würd ich mal so aus der Hüfte heraus sagen ...



Das gilt aber nur, wenn diese beiden Teichhälften Quader mit senkrechten Wänden wären, was hier wohl nicht stimmt. Es sind also die Rundungen und Schrägen zu berücksichtigen. Da geh mal lieber von der Hälfte, max. 2/3 aus.


----------

